# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Legit Bulgarian Clenbuterol NIHFI 0.02mg

## biodiversity

These are legit Bulgarian Clenbuterol NIHFI 0.02mg, I tried them and they are very good!

----------


## sunshine69

Does anyone know if Clenbuterol sopharma is legit, looks exactly like about but its call Clenbuterol sopharma from BG

----------


## nightdiver

yes they are good

----------


## Rider

sopharma's clen maybe the best shit outta there

----------


## BooBookitty1

I received some Clen from Sopharma, packaging looks legit but the back of the med says Ephedrine 25mg, Guaifenesin 200 mg Dist by Parade Products.
I took my first dose and had no side effects, is this fake?

----------


## sunshine69

Not sure but if your clen says Ephdrine and guaifenesin on the back, then it seems that these ingredients are in your clen, and from my research, clen does not contain these ingredients.

----------


## BooBookitty1

I am new to all of this, have been researching clen for weeks, and know that even in these forums people can't give the names of legitimate suppliers. I really don't think mine in real, I had no increased temperature and no shakes, no side effects. The packaging looks totally legit, so my question is, is there some other method for finding a source that I can count on without jeapardizing it on a public forum, I really don't want to do a trial and error purchasing and it seems that you don't know where the product comes from until after you have committed to a purchase. Any clues you can give me would be appreciated

----------


## sunshine69

send me a private msg with your email address...

----------


## BooBookitty1

I am still trying to figure out how to PM you,

----------


## BooBookitty1

When I go to private messages under CP I get a message that says I am not authorized to access it, I just registered today so maybe I am not activated yet.. Can you try to send me a pm to see if I can receive it and reply?

----------


## kgh1209

If anyone's had success finding legitimate clenbuterol could you let me know where you found it via PM/e-mail?

----------


## HORSE~

> If anyone's had success finding legitimate clenbuterol could you let me know where you found it via PM/e-mail?




You can't send or receive pm's....


But you can order legit clenbuterol by clicking on the word clenbuterol and by it from our site sponcer AR-R .....

----------


## Canadream

Bulgarian HG Clen tabs are good to go and i have never had a problem getting them in Ontario.

----------


## sevenmann

Hey Canadream where in Ont are u???? I think we're nearby one another!!

----------


## Canadream

Ontario is small..so I'm probably your next door neighbour lol




> Hey Canadream where in Ont are u???? I think we're nearby one another!!

----------


## sevenmann

Orillia area here..............you??

----------


## Canadream

ya...i was just kidding lol




> Orillia area here..............you??

----------


## royce1775

looking for the same thing as boo boo. any one got a suggestion. or if you dont mind pm'in me greeniz the details as well. Much appreciated.

----------


## sevenmann

Need some clomid badly or HCG ........... in Ontario!!!! help please

----------


## Gensa

Greetings from Bulgaria  :Big Grin: , clen of those two pharmacy companys are legal in here  :Smilie:  and the price is very good for this sh*t  :Smilie: . Clenbuterol of NIHFI is a little bit better than sopharma`s, they are selling them in drug stores with no prescription  :Wink:

----------


## Rhyno666

yep they good, enjoy it

----------


## thorik

I'm a spammer.

----------


## senorsalt

get outta here throk...

----------


## newintown

*Please read our rules before you post again.*

----------

